# Since Trevor is on vacation...if anything I can answer...



## Kennethbokor (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi, if there are questions you have that you want to run by me (not too technical), I can try to answer or assist while Trevor is off enjoying himself on a well-deserved holiday. Just ask away on this thread! - Kenneth


----------



## Jayc (May 19, 2016)

Hi Kenneth, 

Any further thoughts on the rear glass. At the reveal it was fully transparent but later days we saw the top part tinted. I am hoping there will be a tint where rear passengers are seated because it would be too intrusive otherwise.


----------



## Kennethbokor (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi, we too feel that it will be tinted a bit and coated with UV protectant for the obvious reasons. We have no other firm info other than what you can see for the current Model S option. Hopefully Reveal 3.0 will provide these details. thanks for asking.


----------



## Daliman (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks Ken for stepping in. I recal a Tweet by Elon where he was asked about tinting for the glass roof and said yes for UV and ultraviolet. I think he said he burns easily so he knows the need.

[Note from mod: 2nd part of post moved to new thread 'Model ≡ reservations by country?' in Reservation Tracker forum]


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Tesla will be using the same UV / infrared coatings used on the Model X on the Model 3. 

I can confirm after being in a Model X in the hot Florida sun that heat and sunburns are not a problem


----------



## Kennethbokor (Apr 4, 2016)

Great thanks Trevor!


----------



## Gilberto Pe-Curto (Oct 20, 2016)

TrevP said:


> Tesla will be using the same UV / infrared coatings used on the Model X on the Model 3.
> 
> I can confirm after being in a Model X in the hot Florida sun that heat and sunburns are not a problem


Will they work in Aruba too ?
;-)


----------



## pjfw8 (Apr 28, 2016)

TrevP said:


> Tesla will be using the same UV / infrared coatings used on the Model X on the Model 3.
> 
> I can confirm after being in a Model X in the hot Florida sun that heat and sunburns are not a problem


Any idea if Tesla's paint includes IR and UV protection or heat block technology?


----------



## Kennethbokor (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi there, not sure if the paint includes that but I would guess UV protection at a minimum. There are mixed reactions to Tesla's paint in the owners forums, however I've read they've been working on improving the paint quality and finishes. You may want to check in with a store pjfw8 in your area and ask them more questions on the paint.


----------



## pjfw8 (Apr 28, 2016)

Kennethbokor said:


> Hi there, not sure if the paint includes that but I would guess UV protection at a minimum. There are mixed reactions to Tesla's paint in the owners forums, however I've read they've been working on improving the paint quality and finishes. You may want to check in with a store pjfw8 in your area and ask them more questions on the paint.


Good idea


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

pjfw8 said:


> Any idea if Tesla's paint includes IR and UV protection or heat block technology?


That's what clearcoats are for


----------



## Kennethbokor (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes and some folks add other items like protectant films. These are mainly 3rd party I think.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I plan on addding full frontal film protector and also Opticoat the rest of the car


----------



## Steve C (Sep 28, 2016)

TrevP said:


> I plan on addding full frontal film protector and also Opticoat the rest of the car


What company do you have doing the job @TrevP ?

I'd like the same but want to make sure I trust the company doing the work. You know what I mean.

I guess there is valet mode.


----------



## Rick59 (Jul 20, 2016)

TrevP said:


> I plan on addding full frontal film protector and also Opticoat the rest of the car


You will have to give more details on that. I was just planning on Opticoat for the whole car. I'm assuming "full frontal" refers to the car.


----------



## pjfw8 (Apr 28, 2016)

TrevP said:


> That's what clearcoats are for


I was researching sunny climate color choices. There was mention of darker colors, including red and blue that use so called "cool technology" to reflect infrared. The were, in effect, cool paint alternatives. I am less concerned with paint protection than having a cooler car during the summer. My wife does not like white or silver.


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

I saw this video on opti coat. Is it really that good of a product?


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

KennethK said:


> I saw this video on opti coat. Is it really that good of a product?


I have Opticoat Pro on my S and love it. Still beading up like a fresh wax at 75,000 miles and coming up on 3 years. I'm definitely doing it for my 3.


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

teslaliving said:


> I have Opticoat Pro on my S and love it. Still beading up like a fresh wax at 75,000 miles and coming up on 3 years. I'm definitely doing it for my 3.


Is it in the $1500 to $2000 range?


----------



## Mirek (Apr 18, 2016)

Putting film protection might decrease functions of varies sensors and cameras installed in the car. I don't think it would be good idea.
There is no worry about rust with aluminum panels


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

KennethK said:


> Is it in the $1500 to $2000 range?


For my Model S, it was about $850 total. Definitely worth the money.


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

teslaliving said:


> For my Model S, it was about $850 total. Definitely worth the money.


That's not bad. In the video I linked to above(or a related one also from likestesla), they were alluding to close to $2000.


----------



## Robert Pickel (Apr 21, 2016)

Great video, thanks! As for as these coatings decreasing the function of the sensors, can anyone with knowledge comment on that?

How does one find a really good Opticoat installer? There are some local guys who claim to do this, but I'm a little afraid of going with an inexperienced and haphazard installer.


----------



## Uricasha (Feb 19, 2017)

Kennethbokor said:


> Hi, if there are questions you have that you want to run by me (not too technical), I can try to answer or assist while Trevor is off enjoying himself on a well-deserved holiday. Just ask away on this thread! - Kenneth


How much wood could a wood-chuck chuck if a wood-chuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Kennethbokor (Apr 4, 2016)

Matthew Morgan said:


> How much wood could a wood-chuck chuck if a wood-chuck could chuck wood?


For the right price, all of it!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Robert Pickel said:


> Great video, thanks! As for as these coatings decreasing the function of the sensors, can anyone with knowledge comment on that?
> 
> How does one find a really good Opticoat installer? There are some local guys who claim to do this, but I'm a little afraid of going with an inexperienced and haphazard installer.


Paint film protection won't affect sensors if they cut out around them. Ceramic coatings like Opticoat or Clear-FX have no effect whatsoever.


----------

